# Think I've got some dust in my camera... :(



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I've noticed since I was at the BTCC in June a blemish,

You can see it in the below photo top right corner


IMG_4491 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

I've changed lenses and can still this blemish... any ideas how I can get rid of this? I really hope there is a solution!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

i take it you have a DSLR?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Yeah a canon 500D


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Probably dust on the sensor, I had the same with my D40, bought a gadget called arctic butterfly to remove.

There is a mode on the camera which opens the cover in front of the sensor (with lens off) to allow you to clean it.

First option is to open this cover and use one of the air blowers (gentle air flow) to try to remove it, try this before spending more money, make sense??

http://www.visibledust.com/


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

yep - thanks, will have a good google and have a go!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

just ordered an air blower from Amazon... fingers crossed this will do the trick! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00017LSPI/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

should do the trick mate, remember and face the camera sensor doown when blowing it out


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

best test to show the dust is to set the camera to aperture priority, set it to its smallest aperture for the lens i.e something like f/22 to f/32 then take a picture indoors of a plain white painted wall (or as close as colour as possible), you may need to set it to manual focus. You will need to use the mirror lockup (or sensor cleaning option on the camera and then try one of the hand blowers recommended in the thread, careful not to touch the sensor with anything like the end of the blower. I use the Giottos too but dont ever take it abroad with you because you may get nearly arrested or shot by the airport security :lolhonest! this was a true story about me in caribbean airport)


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Be very careful when cleaning your sensor. Do not, under any circumstances, touch the sensor with a sharp, fibrous or hard object (like a cotton bud or the tip of the blower). Damage you sensor and your dust bunnies will be the least of your problems. Use the clone tool in your photo editing software, it is the way to go for minor dust bunnies problems. If it is really bad, the best solution is a trip to your local canon authorised service centre. Is not cheap but, neither is a new camera if you mess up by cleaning the sensor yourself.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

The arctic butterfly is probably the best method to clean a dslr sensor, really wouldnt reccomend using a dust blower or compressed air on anything other than lenses and the outside of the camera.

You need to put the camera into mirror lock up mode to get to the sensor to clean in, being as careful as possible as it doesn't take much to damage them.

I've cleaned the sensor countless times on my D40 but the first time i took it to a local independent camera shop to have it done properly..and was a bit cheeky and asked if i could watch so i knew how to do it myself in future.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I''ve been recommended a camera specialist in Newcastle so gonna take it there to be safe.

How much did it cost you to get it looked at?


----------

